# Cobi, Japanese Spitz



## cerigitts (Dec 11, 2012)

Just thought i'd share some pictures of my sadly gone but not forgotten Japanese Spitz, Cobi !

This was the first Spitz dog we had, it was either him or a Keeshond 12 years ago when we were looking, and i'd never regret making the choice, he was a fantastic dog, great companion, very clever but wicked & melted my heart !


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

He was gorgeous!! :001_wub: xx

I find myself really drawn to Spitz-type breeds - there's something about their looks and character I love. xx


----------



## cerigitts (Dec 11, 2012)

I really like the Spitz family, this time I'm getting a Keeshond, I'll probably have another Japanese Spitz in future, but now it's too soon.

Here's a picture of one boys out of the Keeshond litter I'm getting ! He's 4 weeks old here...

Kaiser


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

cerigitts said:


> I really like the Spitz family, this time I'm getting a Keeshond, I'll probably have another Japanese Spitz in future, but now it's too soon.
> 
> Here's a picture of one boys out of the Keeshond litter I'm getting ! He's 4 weeks old here...
> 
> Kaiser


So sorry for your loss.

OMG! i think i'm in lurv  What a STUNNER!  x


----------

